# Training for the PAT



## campuspdchic (Apr 11, 2005)

hi i was wondering if someone could give me some tips. i have been going to the gym, but i am trying to get into good shape before i have to take the PAT and for the academy. my question is how fast and how long i should be running on the treadmill, and if there are other things i should be doing to help me get into better shape. basically i need a little setup to train. any feedback would be appreciated!! thanks


----------



## Vader (May 12, 2006)

What Dept. you applying for? Thats question # 1. The answer to that will determine how much you train. For starters though...get off the treadmill and get outside and run. Two different worlds.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2006)

Vader said:


> What Dept. you applying for? Thats question # 1. The answer to that will determine how much you train. For starters though...get off the treadmill and get outside and run. Two different worlds.


well i will be going to the full time academy, either the mbta or lowell. so if running outside, how much should i start with, i am pretty new at all this. i have been runnning on the treadmill, but i just need some tips.. thanks vader


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 1, 2005)

If you are a female, as your name would indicate, find a 5 foot wall and practice. But sprint 400 yards first, and then try it.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2006)

RustyShackleford said:


> If you are a female, as your name would indicate, find a 5 foot wall and practice. But sprint 400 yards first, and then try it.


\

i have practiced the wall and did pretty good with it, my problem is running. i need a program to help build up my stamina. im not too sure how to do that progressively. again i thank you for your help and feedback.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Run,Run and Run. If you can run 3 miles at a very good pace you should be all set. Also do sprints and try to do a 1/4 mile in 2 minutes or less, super sprint. If you can do 440 yards, one lap in 2 mins or less you will do great.


----------



## CHROMECOLT357 (Mar 3, 2006)

I know that every PAT is differnt but the average required time for a 1.5 mile run is in the 13 min. area for a male between 18- 24. Start by getting that down and they go for distance. It will come much easier than you think. I bought a Marine corps. running cadence CD and that works great to help keep the pace and to regulate your breathing.


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

CHROMECOLT357 said:


> I know that every PAT is differnt but the average required time for a 1.5 mile run is in the 13 min. area for a male between 18- 24. Start by getting that down and they go for distance. It will come much easier than you think. I bought a Marine corps. running cadence CD and that works great to help keep the pace and to regulate your breathing.


It's important for females to do upper body strength training as well. Start hitting the weights if you are not already. Google "running tips" etc on the web- there are some decent sites (coolrunnings is one) that will help. Many have running weekly plans to get you started and on track. Good luck


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

go get a whopper w/cheese and biggie size the fry and coke.......do this 3 times a day for a month before test


----------



## girlcop21 (Jul 20, 2004)

If you are starting the Lowell academy, they are starting next week... guess you're not in that one. 

On another note, from one female to another.... 
Running: get off the treadmill and start hitting the pavement... you think you are a geat runner on the treadmill and then you get outside; (hills, hot temps, sidewalks, fumes, etc) and it's like day one again. Don't get me wrong, the treadmill is great, but nothing like being outside. If you think you might be going to Lowell, run, run and run some more. Also, are you stamina problems due to lack of ability or due to asthma? I had asthma that I wasn't getting treated for and running was difficult. Once I started treatments, running was easier and i lasted longer. 

Definately practice the 5 foot wall - not only getting over it, but your approach to the wall. Men can rely on the upper body strength, women have to give a little more thought. I failed the PAT my first time, as did a few women I know, because of that damn wall. My approach to the wall was all wrong and I ran out of time. 

Weight training is also helpful to build upper body strength. After the running course, you will have to do a series of tasks involving weighted objects. Upper body strength would be a helpful thing to have. 

Hope this helps... good luck!


----------

